# ELECTROBRAID Warning



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Question...Why would it be THEIR fault that your horse got tangled in your fence?

your horse didn't respect the fence, isn't that his own fault?

I have regular electric fence installed, and if my horse goes through it, its his own fault. I have to deal with the consequences, but how can you blame the fence company?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

if you keep it electrified all the time horses getting tangled in it should be an issue.

I have hot fence its on 24/7 horses don't mess with it.....why should the makers of the fence be responsible for your horse getting injured from the fence. Its up to you to see to it the fence you install is safe not the makers........

Oh I have electobraid never have had a horse tangled in it.... been up for 15 years.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah they don't have to take responsibility unless it's a design flaw that they made and could fix. Not really anyone's fault when a horse gets stuck or tangled just a ad accident. If you installed the fence improperly, you would be at fault if there was a design flaw that could pose a danger, they would be at fault. If there was no dangerous flaw and you installed the fence properly, nobody is at fault. Simple as that.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> if you keep it electrified all the time horses getting tangled in it should be an issue.
> 
> I have hot fence its on 24/7 horses don't mess with it.....why should the makers of the fence be responsible for your horse getting injured from the fence. Its up to you to see to it the fence you install is safe not the makers........
> 
> Oh I have electobraid never have had a horse tangled in it.... been up for 15 years.


that's a very good point, what horse get's tangled in hot fence? "oh hey this fence is hot best mess around with it and see how many limbs I can get into it!"


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've had horses in electric braid/ rope for 8 years and never had a problem. BUT...I made 1000% sure the rope was hot at all times. I've seen horses get tangled and cut up pretty bad, but always with no or not enough juice and hungry horses( owners who thought feeding in a paddock is too messy....idiots).
I do prefer electric tape, it breaks. Much safer.


----------



## Jeffrey Reisner (Jul 2, 2013)

*Dont use ElectroBraid*

:-( I am trying to help your horses...if you want to use the product go ahead...if your horse does get wrapped then you will find out what I am saying...geez...try to help people and they defensive...you all got shares in this company or something?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, none of us are shareholders, although some folks appear to be users who haven't had any issues with it. What _I_ want to know is why *you* aren't taking any of the responsibility for your animal's injury, and want to fob it all off on the fence manufacturer?

If you think Electrobraid is dangerous, then you're free to tear it all down and put up something else. You didn't come here with a warning about what MIGHT happen, you came raging in blaming the manufacturer for something about which they most likely have no liability.

I currently have electric fencing. Not Electrobraid, but something similar. My horses are hard on fences. Once they found out the new fencing bites, they've stayed off it. Of course, I have a 10 mile charger on 5 acres, so that may have something to do with it. Maybe your charger isn't strong enough, or it's defective in some way.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Jeffrey I am so sorry you have had a bad time with this product. Thank you for the Warning.

HF peeps don't mean to sound that way some times they do come across a bit harsh.

It is good with any product to make sure you are using it correctly so bad things don't happen.

I think a horse could find something to get hurt on in a bubble.. 

But I do agree unless there is a makers Flaw it is the owners problem although and good company would want to know details to help make a product better in the future.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Jeffrey Reisner said:


> :-( I am trying to help your horses...if you want to use the product go ahead...if your horse does get wrapped then you will find out what I am saying...geez...try to help people and they defensive...you all got shares in this company or something?


I think the point is that any obstacle/fence/stall/trailer/etc has the potential to injure a horse. We use electric fences to strongly encourage them to simply stay away from it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, no, we just realize that no fencing is 100% safe, especially around horses. It is up to the owner to make the fence as safe as possible either by putting the fence up correctly...or buying a different kind.

Did you simply ask about the tensile strength of the product? What was their answer?


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Seems like an easy solution- turn it off, snip the fence so the horse gets free... But again, like other posters, my guys steer clear.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

The fencer I have shocks through wet weeds so even if brush is touching fence it still shocks them. In all the years iv had horses and hot fence iv never had one get tangled in it.

But I keep it on all the time they know it to so stay the heck away from it.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's all a matter of enough electricity on the fence. 
I currently have mesh fence, horses were fine with it....for about a week. Then they started leaning on it. One strand of electric tape, above the mesh. Case closed. It took ONE touch and the resulting jolt. 
When I got my last horse, the dividing fence consisted of three strands of tape. New horse didn't know e-fence. Again, one touch was all it took. 
But I'm very careful and thorough with installing, making sure insulators are in order, handles attach properly, nothing shorts out anywhere and the charger is properly grounded. I also water the ground rod in dry weather. Very important!
I think by far the best fencing is the one they stay away from.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't think anyone meant to be offensive, its just that when you've had horses for any length of time you realize that they are capable of pretty much anything - in fact it never ceases to amaze me what they will do
Barbed wire and the large mesh netting is way worse if they get caught up in it and no manufacturer will give you advice on what to do
Certainly to have the 'on/off switch easily accessible and a good pair of cutters always where they should be is a good idea
Its also a good idea to try to train your horse to not over react when it feels something around its legs. We make a point of trailing rope around our horses legs and pulling on their legs with it so they get used to the feel
I do find that once they've touched it with their nose and got a blast they tend to keep away


----------



## drkate (Feb 23, 2013)

As a vet I've dealt with injuries from all type of fencing. If there is a way to hurt themselves, horses will find a way. Ive seen horses impaled on t posts, I've had horses with high tensile fence wrapped around there legs tight enough to bow tendons, I've seen horses torn up by barbed wire, and I've seen horses break legs running into 4 board wood fencing. If you're going to blame the manufacturer of one type, then you need to blame the maker of all the other types as well. Just seems silly to be blaming a certain brand of fencing, when none are safe, if a horse tries hard enough, they will get hurt.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ive seen horses get stuck in electro braid that was properly hot before Caused a hell of an injury. Not the fences fault. Just a horse that spooked. Horses get hurt on all kinds of fencing. I do have to say that it is worse when the fence wont break and free them and keeps shocking them.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

We have Electrobraid on the back 3/4 of one of our 5 acre pastures. We installed it per manufacturer instruction and even discussed with the rep a diagram of our layout with descriptions of the terrain (which is nearly flat) Overall, I have not been all that impressed with the performance. In a couple other threads, I have been more specific with the issues we have had.

I will say that I have not had any horses get tangled in it, but I could see where it would be disastrous. 

OP I do hope that you took the time to complete electrobraid's questionnaire and I hope they also take the time to review your issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horses can get tangled up & hurt in a fence made with air molecules. OP, your intentions are noble but very naïve, no manufacturer of any fencing product will assume liability for a horse getting tangled up in it. Now if you came on here and said that one did, I would swallow my tongue, right as I read it!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Remember, a horse wakes up thinking TWO things.....

What am I going to eat

How am I going to kill myself

Nancy


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

greentree said:


> Remember, a horse wakes up thinking TWO things.....
> 
> What am I going to eat
> 
> ...


and their favourite game is "how many heart attacks can I give my Mom/human?"
But in all seriousness OP I doubt the company would put out a fence that had a design flaw that posed a greater danger then the average fence. That'd be stupid and asking for a lawsuit.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think they should need to have an answer for how the horse will get out of the fence, nor do I think they should have any responsibility in terms of injuries sustained from their fence. 
You decide to use their product. You know the risks associated with using their product. Pipe fences can break bones. Wood fences can impale. Plastic can impale. Barbed wire can cause serious injury. It's not like electric fence is the only type of common fencing that has issues. 
Besides, last time I checked, the braid isn't horribly difficult to break. The current running through the fence isn't enough to do damage to the horse; it's just unpleasant. On the bright side, you can bet that horse will never go by another electric fence again.


----------

